# Next move - need some advice pls



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello and Happy New Year to you all 

I'm hoping to get some advice, as you can see from my signature, we've had three rounds of ivf and our "diagnosis" (we've never had a definitive diagnosis) is a mix male factor due to varicoceles and I've got low amh. I've never produced more than 6 eggs and never been pregnant. We took a break from ivf last year which given my amh level seemed a bit risky but my husband had his second varicocele repair and best sperm quality ever, so we tried naturally with some (7months) letrozole thrown in - nothing happened. 

We're now considering more treatment and I feel like we're at a bit of a cross roads, do we stay with our clinic (The Lister), the thought of going back there and sitting in the waiting room makes me feel quite anxious given that our last cycle was so poor; do we try abroad; do we move to donor eggs. Also I've never had any form of internal investigation other than a hycosy (all clear) or any immune testing, our consultant has been reluctant to go down that path and said they feel it's a numbers game (which is all well and good, but they're not the one paying). 

Any thoughts or advice would be so gratefully received x


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

Happy new year to you too.
I think Robert Winston says that you should have a laperoscopy but they are expensive and I am not sure I fancy one. I am convinced that for us it's a numbers game.
i would say that you should go out to the clinic where you trust the consultant. You can always ask your urologist which clinic they recommend. Donor egg is a personal thing, if you feel ready for it then the odds will be better but ask your consultant. I'm not sure why you are thinking if trying abroad, I wouldn't want the inconvenience but many people go for it. 
X


----------



## Coffeeandcake1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Nov,

I just saw this post and my heart goes out to you - I was exactly where you were a few years ago so it really struck  home!! We were also with the Lister, my husband also had a varicocele which affected sperm quality and I also had low AMH. On top of that I had some immune issues which I was treated for.

I think that for people like us who have a few different things going on but no one definitive problem, it’s really a question of how persistent you are willing to be. I would advise you to push for any tests within reason which you think might help - if only for your peace of mind. We spend so much on IVF anyway it’s really useful to have some peace of mind. 

We decided to move on to donor eggs on our fifth cycle and it worked first time. That was the right decision for us, but it may not be for you. As the above post says it’s a very personal decision, whether / when to go there. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next treatment and if you ever want to chat more please feel free to PM me.

Coffee x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

MargotW - I couldn't agree with you more xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey!

Sorry to hear about your journey so far hun........

I hate it when clinics say its a numbers game......yes I totally get that we are all in a sort of strange game of "lottery" and there is an element of numbers to it - but in all honesty my UK clinic said that to us - I then went abroad to Serum in Athens and had a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy which revealed I had many issues to include fibroids, one remaining fallopian tube which was leaking toxic fluid into my uterus, scar tissue inside the uterus, inflammation in the uterus, a septum, hidden infections etc. - the list goes on. After resolving all those issues we have tried OE and OS cycles with no success and are now moving on to a DD cycle which we are about to do - I am on day 3 of my medication for this cycle........

Wishing you all the luck hun - but in all honesty push for all the tests you can have and dont be scared to have hyst or lap surgery - knowledge can only be a good thing and can only can knowledge from having these sorts of procedures and tests (good and bad) - they may come back all clear in which case you have that knowledge that you know for a fact everything is 'A' ok up side and around the uterus, your tubes etc. - remember scans and blood tests can only show so much........

Good luck with it all hun - be assertive and get the tests that will give you the peace of mind that you have tried everything before embarking on another cycle

xxx


----------

